# Vote für neuen Verein/legale Trails



## Der_Nevs (21. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind die Mountainbikeabteilung des TSV-Kirchhain im schönen Mittelhessen. Wir haben uns Ende Oktober gegründet und wollen bei uns in Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt legale Trails errichten. Wir haben bei dem Wettbewerb der Rock-My-Trail-Bikeschool mitgemacht und sind im Finale. Wir können 1000€ gewinnen wenn wir unter den Top 3 Finalisten (mit den meisten Aufrufen bis zum 26.12. 18.00Uhr) landen. Dies wäre für unseren Verein und die legalisierung von Trails bei uns im Umkreis ein wahrer Segen.

Hier gehts zum Video: 




Besten Dank


----------

